
LinuxJournal, Which Ceased Publication Last Month, Resumes Operation - animeseinfeld
https://linux.slashdot.org/story/18/01/02/199239/linuxjournal-which-ceased-publication-last-month-citing-poor-financial-condition-secures-fresh-fund-from-readers-to-resume-operation
======
sp332
Link "aggregated" from [https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/happy-new-year-
linux-jo...](https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/happy-new-year-linux-
journal-alive)

Lots of discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050437)
although I missed it the first time around and I'm glad it got posted again.

~~~
dang
We'll treat this one as a dupe and roll the clock back on the other one to
give the ongoing discussion some more time. Thanks!

